# Repeated Sign-In to iCloud message on iphone6. How to disable it?



## sandip619 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I keep getting the attached error page in iPhone6. How to fix it?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

are you entering the correct password 
does it keep coming up 
if so - change the password 
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH2617?locale=en_GB


----------



## sandip619 (Nov 6, 2015)

No, i don't know the exact password and this phone is used for testing purposes in my company. The guy who had access to this e mail id quit the company and is not reachable. So...?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you will need to talk to Apple and see what they may be prepared to do.

As security and possibility of the phone being stolen , will need to be considered

I suspect the phone will need to be wiped and re-installed - not sure if that can be done without the password - again security if stolen


----------



## sandip619 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ya. I will talk to Apple on the same. The company has the bill and all relevent docs. It's not stolen. Thx Etaf.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sure you will be able to get support from Apple, they have been very good when i have had friends with issues like passwords resetting.
Hopefully , they can help you without having to completely reset the phone
And as you have documented proof of purchase they should have no issue supporting you.

if you have the time , it would be useful to others with similar problems, if you posted the solution, and what you had to do.
From my research, you cannot reset the phone, hopefully as you have proof of purchase apple will help.


----------

